# Subversion Server



## ava99 (1. Januar 2007)

Hallo Community !

Bin auf der Suche nach einem Subversion Server, an dem ich mich anmelden darf und auch meine Datei ablegen kann. 

Bin bisher auch nach 1001 mal googlen auf keinen einzigen gestoßen, nur wie man so einen einrichtet und konfiguriert 

Bin für Hilfe dankbar 

Grüße
Ava99


----------



## yan1 (2. Januar 2007)

Hi,

auf http://www.sourceforge.net kannst du deine Projekte anmelden. Dafür müssen sie aber OpenSource sein.

Diese Seite habe ich beim googeln gefunden, scheint sehr interessant zu sein, ich weiss aber nicht ob die Projekte dafür OpenSource sein müssen oder nicht:
http://www.assembla.com/search/home

Lg, Yanick


----------



## ava99 (2. Januar 2007)

Hallo Yanick!

Danke für deine Antwort. Bin schon dadurch schon ein stückchen weitergekommen. Habe einfach mal nachgefragt. Warte noch auf Antwort von denen.

Grüße 
ava99


----------



## Flex (2. Januar 2007)

Müssen sie nicht soweit ich weiß.
Benutze ebenfalls Assembla.com von Zeit zu Zeit.


----------



## ava99 (3. Januar 2007)

Danke für deine Antwort, nun habe ich mir einen Account eingerichtet bei assembla.com.
Jetzt stellt sich für mich die Frage. was ich bei einem plugin für eine URL angeben soll.

habe schon verschiedene Kombinationen getestet, Es kam immer eine Fehlermeldung, updated incorrectly .

http://assembla.com/?

Bin für Hilfe dankbar 

Grüße ava99


----------

